# Tortillas anyone?



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The wife as been hounding me to make her a tortilla press.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! The corner beading is a nice touch. What did you seal it with ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hopefully a food-grade finish on that pine. What the heck does it do anyway?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Nice ! The corner beading is a nice touch. What did you seal it with ?


 Thank you Don ????... I had to listen to my daughter bitch about "How unnecessary the edge was" ???? I was going to carve some decorations on it... a cactus or maybe a sleeping Mexican under a saguaro. But they wouldn't leave me alone. I sure wish I had something other than pine, it's what I had.
I haven't sealed it yet, but when I do...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Hopefully a food-grade finish on that pine. What the heck does it do anyway?


 I hope that ⬆ stuff is . It's for making home made tortillas. You can put wax paper or saran wrap between the wood.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Tortilla press... does this help any ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

And no I didn't go off of any plans... I just googled some pics of a vintage tortilla press ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a nice job. Here's a link to some food-grade finish options: https://www.finewoodworking.com/2006/08/01/food-safe-finishes


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, love to eat those.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Looks like a nice job. Here's a link to some food-grade finish options: https://www.finewoodworking.com/2006/08/01/food-safe-finishes


Thanks Glen. I was going to use mineral oil and bees wax. I am not to worried about it... the wife has ocd and is germaphobic... so wax paper is definitely going between the wood and the tortilla.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

hassell said:


> Awesome, love to eat those.


Thanx hassell


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That's pretty darn awesome. I like it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanks Glen. I was going to use mineral oil and bees wax. I am not to worried about it... the wife has ocd and is germaphobic... so wax paper is definitely going between the wood and the tortilla.


Either use the Mineral oil and bees wax mixture or either of them separately. A few coats will prime it well and you will want to reapply it but I'd stay away from the varathane


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunfighter said:


> That's pretty darn awesome. I like it!


Thanx Gunfighter


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Either use the Mineral oil and bees wax mixture or either of them separately. A few coats will prime it well and you will want to reapply it but I'd stay away from the varathane


 I hear you... if it was maple, mesquite, or walnut I would apply something nice. It's pine so I am thinking polyurethane spray of some kind.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's almost done, just need to find some decent hinges and a dozen brass wood screws (if they still make them)... I wound up using varathane out of a can. Your right Don that stuff is crap. I had to thin it in order to apply it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good !

If you used their polyurethane, let it sit for a few days before you use it. It continues to cure for up to 72 hrs.

Now lets see some tortillas !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I will let it cure.

Now we just need to figure out the best recipe for tortillas.

Oil, shortening or lard ????...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lard will make the most flavorful unless you use bacon grease or rendered pig fat. A mixture of lard and bacon grease would be good as well. Have some BLT's for lunch and save the grease. Olive oil will leave a distinct taste and lard is probably the most widely used. Crisco (the paste ) is okay but do not use the crisco oil. No Mexican worth their salt would use olive oil or liquid oil of any type

Thick tortillas made with BG or pig fat are Gorditas.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

went once to a mexi restaurant here and there was a fat chick rolling out tortillas on her bare greasy leg.

turned and walked out and never ate there.

might have given it a chance had she at least been good looking but this gal was diis-guuuus-teeng!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those must have been Gorditas.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's disgusting kiyote ????.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah. I don't say this to be racist but after observing the habits of mexicans , I will NEVER eat in a mexican restaurant again.

I realize not all are nasty that way but it is my firm belief ,most are.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, looks great Eric!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sooo....Where are the tortillas ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> sooo....Where are the tortillas ?


Nothing to see yet. I am just a taste tester ????. So far she's tried vegetable oil, Olive oil and Crisco . The ones made with Crisco were editable.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Unlike your posts after 5 minutes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lmao. Now THAT is funny. Gotta love autocorrect


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope it's OK to test a friendship with my friend in the desert.

But, if I've learned one thing about AZP, he knows how to shoot back!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha... you guys know I am blind but I can see... Yeah the autocorrect sneaks in a word or two at times.

Exactly why Don needs to go change the edit timer to 72 hours...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Never gonna happen. I get more laughs this way. :deadhorse:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Never gonna happen. I get more laughs this way. :deadhorse:


Ok 48 hours and I'll shut up


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't work anyway, AZP. I'd just wait 73 hours.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've somewhat trained myself to reread my posts BEFORE I click the "POST" button.....and remember don't drink and type.

And where are the dang tortillas ? Will she make corn too ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I've somewhat trained myself to reread my posts BEFORE I click the "POST" button.....and remember don't drink and type.
> 
> And where are the dang tortillas ? Will she make corn too ?


Now why on earth would I do that? That's what the EDIT button is for.

She's making some now...I hope she uses the lard ????

The corn will be next ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

First two made with lard ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lard is the bomb...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They look like real tortillas ! How are they ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, the dude in the video...is that your new hunting partner and replacement for your FoxPro, AZ? Don't need batteries. Just add beer. (Don't need teeth, either.)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I would say he is ready for the new season, might have to get a bigger pack for hauling him back after the hunt.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> They look like real tortillas ! How are they ?


Not bad at all. She's trying to make them like La La's brand tortillas. Have you tried La La's tortillas?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had them but Alejandro's are better IMO.


----------

